# Ubuntu LInux: wie kann man den Java.Cache löschen?



## Guest (5. Okt 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem, dass meine Applets mal laufen und mal nicht - ich vermute, das könnte mit einem nicht gelöschten Java-Cache zusammenhängen. 
Leider wurde das vielzitierte 'Java Control Panel', mit dem man das angeblich machen kann, nicht mitinstalliert!  

Mein System: 
Ubuntu 8.04 x64 mit Java JRE 1.6.0.06 und Netbeans 6.1 und Netbeans 6.5 PHP

Alles, was ich aufrufen kann, ist 
Menü >System > Sun Java 6 Console > Java Monitoring & Management Console > login:

Connection Local Process:
1. sun.tools.jconsole.JConsole
2. org.netbeans.Main --userdir ....

Hier gibt es dann mehrere Reiter zur Auswahl, einer davon 'MBeans', der etwas mehr in die Tiefe geht (tree bis CodeCaceManager), aber nirgends kann man etwas einstellen... 

Wer weiß Rat?

milchkaffee


----------



## Wildcard (5. Okt 2008)

Sytem -> Einstellungen -> Java xy Pluin Control Panel


----------



## milchkaffee (5. Okt 2008)

Vielen Dank, aber:


> Leider wurde das vielzitierte 'Java Control Panel', mit dem man das angeblich machen kann, nicht mitinstalliert!


Ein 'Java xy Pluin Control Panel' gibt es bei mir nirgends (auch nicht unter /usr/bin/X11... oder /usr/lib/jvm...), das ist das Problem.

milchkaffee


----------



## milchkaffee (5. Okt 2008)

Übrigens: Ich habe hier Xubuntu 8.04 am laufen, also mit Xfce4-Desktop, vielleicht hat es was damit zu tun; ich hatte schon des öfteren Probleme mit Menüeinträgen von Programmen, die eigenltich auf Gnome bzw. auch auf Debian optimiert waren. Allerdings konnte ich auch unter den üblichen Programmordnern kein 'Plugin Control' oder so etwas finden, nur einen Manager für Sicherheitsrichtlinien.

milchkaffee


----------



## HoaX (5. Okt 2008)

über die konsole kannst du das ding mittels "jconsole" aufrufen


----------



## Guest (5. Okt 2008)

Ja, nur ist das nicht das selbe wie das Plugin Control Panel oder? 
Außerdem kann man in der 'jconsole' nichts einstellen, nur anschauen (ist auch alles furchtbar kompliziert aufgebaut). Ich weiß auch gar nicht, womit eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden müsste, aber egal womit ich mich verbinde (siehe oben), man kann hier nichts einstellen (was für mich vielleicht auch besser ist ^^) -

es muss eine andere Lösung geben...

milchkaffee


----------



## Guest (5. Okt 2008)

Oder anders:

weiß jemdand einen CLI-Befehl mit dem der lokale Java Cache direkt zu löschen ist? Oder muss man da doch in einem Firefox-Ordner herumpfuschen? 'Private Daten löschen' bringt jedenfalls nichts.

milchkaffee


----------



## Guest (5. Okt 2008)

OK... 
Problem zufriedenstellend gelöst; nun weiß ich zwar nicht, wie man den 'Java Cache' leert, aber das Problem der nicht aktualisierten Browser-Applet-Version kann ich (in Netbeans) so umgehen:

unter

```
Files > Paketname > build > classes > paketpfad
```
Alle .class-Dateien (also komplett) entfernen. 

Danach auf das Projekt ein neues 'build' machen > view > geht!


Was schon am verzweifeln 

milchkaffee[/code]


----------



## milchkaffee (5. Okt 2008)

Tja, somit wäre der Thread eigentlich gelöst, aber da ich bei der Erstellung offenbar grade nicht eingeloggt war, kann ich ihn leider nicht als gelöst markieren - vielleicht stopert ja ein Admin drüber und kann es tun..?

milchkaffee


----------



## HoaX (6. Okt 2008)

war ein vertipper, wollte eigentlich "jcontrol" schreiben, aber ein blick in den bin-ordner zeigt dir doch was es alles gibt ...


----------



## milchkaffee (6. Okt 2008)

Oh nein!! 
Aus irgendeinem Grund bekomme ich jetzt nur noch das Hintergrundbild beim öffnen mit 'view', trotz neuem 'Build' oO,
Was läuft hier schief?! Unter XP geht es nach wie vor...

Schön, aber was kann man mit jcontrol anfangen? So weit ich das verstehe, sich nur viele (und für meinen Teil unwichtige) Systemparameter ansehen... ich kann da nur haufenweise 'refresh'-Buttons finden und nix zum einstellen - und jetzt geht mein Applet momemtan gar nicht mehr :?

milchkaffee

P.S.: Uff... Fehlalarm! Keine Ahnung wieso, aber ich muss wohl irgendwie auf den 'Java' Button im von Prefbar gekommen sein ... ^^]


----------



## milchkaffee (13. Okt 2008)

So, nochmal (jetzt bin ich mir sicher dass es so funktioniert - mit Firefox):

Unter Xubuntu (Linux generell?) - in Netbeans einfach einen neuen 'build' des Projekts unter 'Projekt' machen, danach in Files > build die Klasse.html oder index.html mit Rechtsklick > view aufrufen und die Änderungen werden im Applet wiedergegeben.

Unter XP muss man anscheinend auch noch den Browser neu starten (disk- und mem-cache leeren brachte bei mir nichts), damit es klappt.

milchkaffee


----------

